# Wasserkühlung 8GB INNO3D GeForce GTX 1070 Ti Jet



## Samy5on (27. Oktober 2018)

*Wasserkühlung 8GB INNO3D GeForce GTX 1070 Ti Jet*

Hallo,

Ich suche jetzt schon seit Tagen das Netz ab und komme nicht weiter. 
Ich möchte meine CPU und GPU auf Wasserkühlung umrüsten. CPU ist kein Problem, mein Problem ist die GPU.

Kann mir jemand sagen ob es einen passenden Full block für die 8GB INNO3D GeForce GTX 1070 Ti Jet gibt ? 

Ich stoße im netz immer wieder auf Full Blocks die mit 1070ti bezeichnet sind. Dann aber auch wieder auf Full Blocks die nicht nur mit 1070ti bezeichnet sind, sondern auch mit dem genauen Hersteller (MSI, ASUS etc.)

Und irgendwie steige ich da nicht mehr durch  vllt kennt sich hier ja jemand damit aus und mag mir erklären wonach man bei sowas gehen muss 

MFG


----------



## Darkspell64 (30. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung 8GB INNO3D GeForce GTX 1070 Ti Jet*

Hallo,

Die Karte sieht mir nach der Standard Blower Founders Edition aus. Somit sollte alle Blöcke der Founders Edition passen. Jedoch kann ich das nicht 100% sagen.

Probier mal, ne Mail an EK zu schicken, ob dieser hier passt:
Compatibility list for EK-FC GeForce GTX FE RGB - Nickel |     CoolingConfigurator.com

Die haben viele Karten, auch 1070ti von Inno3D, in der Kompatibilitätsliste.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Darkspell


----------



## Samy5on (30. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung 8GB INNO3D GeForce GTX 1070 Ti Jet*

Danke für die Hilfe soweit. 

Bin just heute vor ein paar Minuten auf das hier gestoßen:
http://gpu.watercool.de/WATERCOOL_HEATKILLER_GPU_Compatibility.pdf

Das hat mein Problem nun auch gelöst 

MfG


----------



## Darkspell64 (30. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung 8GB INNO3D GeForce GTX 1070 Ti Jet*

Joa,damit wird das Standard Layout bestätigt. Dann kannst du jeden Founders Edition Block hernehmen, eigentlich entscheidet dann nur nich die Optik


----------

